# [V] Spiele &amp; Zubehör für NDS, SNES, PSP, PSX, PS2, PS3, MD, DC



## Chaosfrettchen (2. November 2010)

*[V] Spiele & Zubehör für NDS, SNES, PSP, PSX, PS2, PS3, MD, DC*

Alle Preise sind zzgl. Versandkosten. Bilder mache ich gerne auf Anfrage!

*NDS*

- My French Coach UK 9 EUR
- Etrian Odyssey 13 EUR
- Age of Empires - The Age of Kings 12 EUR
- Picross DS 11 EUR
- Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland 6 EUR
- Rhythm Paradise 14 EUR
- Dr. Kawashimas Gehirnjogging 9 EUR 

*SNES*

- Super Game Converter 8 EUR

*PSP*

- Justice League Heroes 11 EUR

*PSX*

- Spectral Force JP (im Pappschuber) (CD scheint einen Defekt zu haben. Sollte etwas geschliffen werden) 4 EUR
- Spectral Force 2 JP 9 EUR

*PS2*

- Spectral Force - Radical Elements JP 23 EUR
- Spectral Force Chronicle LE Box NEU JP 33 EUR

Wer, ausser Teil 1, zwei SF-Titel nimmt, bekommt den ersten Teil gratis dazu! 

*PS3*

- Tom Clancy's Endwar Limited Edition (aber ohne Headset) Neu! 20 EUR

*MD*

- 2 SEGA Controller (6 Button) je 6 EUR
- 2 Controller Verlängerungen je 3 EUR

*DC*

- 2 Controller Verlängerungen je 3 EUR


----------

